# Favorite Treats?



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm starting to take Rolley to puppy class, and for some reason, the treats I have don't reallly grab his attention. When I feed it to him after he goes to the bathroom or when he's being good, he'll eat them, but when I start to use them for "intense" training, he doesnt really seem eager or that he really wants the treat and he's willing to work for it. 

The trainer says that some puppies are more toy motivated than food motivated. or that you have to search to see what gets your pup really going. So to get some ideas could you guys let me know what treats your doggies love the most? And I mean really really love! Like they go hay wire when they smell it! Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey only REALLy likes what is bad for her!







I have bought all kinds of dog treats & bones ~ chicken flavored, peanut butter flavored, cheese, etc. Oh, the money I've wasted on dog treats!!







I don't think Abbey gets that she is indeed a dog!







She kinda likes the pup corn, but not Crazy over it. She loves Yogurt cheerios & fruit loops! I know they're not good for her so I try to save them for special times!


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

When getting treats, I try to find something that does not contain any food color to avoid the tear staining issue. I find the Canine Carry Outs Grilled Chick'n Strips Chewy Snacks for Dogs work well with my doggies. It's in strips so I usually break them up in small pieces and ask them to perform a trick to reward them. The chicken smell gets on my hands and it makes them think I have a treat in my hand even if I don't have anymore. They are relatively cheap...around $1.50 for about 7 oz. They have Beef flavor as well, but I haven't tried it since they seem to enjoy the chicken so much.

Mary


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy likes Great Choice Healthy Treats. They are 95% Fat Free and are chicken flavored. They look like flat sticks (almost like brown chewing gum sticks)







and they are easily broken. Also I used to get her a treat in a little round canister that was called training treats. They looked like tiny little chops and she loved them. You have to be careful and break any training treat into very small portions, otherwise your pup will end up with a tummy ache from too many treats. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

A few of Tuffy & Pixie's favorites.. Zuke's Mini Naturals in Chicken and Three Dog Bakery Jump 'n Sit Bits in any flavor. I like both of them because they small enough to use for training. Oh and I've personally tasted the Jump 'n Sit Bits in the Cheese and Apple Oatmeal and they really do taste good. Like crackers. Ok, I'm a weirdo.









Zuke's Mini Naturals
Three Dog Bakery


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Di's favorite is Pup-Peroni...


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

sugar loves the pup-corn..but i have to tear it's head off and so on, cause if i feed it to her in one peice it gets stuck on her teeth, and she has a hard time chewing it...cosmo on the other hand..he eats ANYTHING!...hahha...

Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We had the very same problem with Micro, he is such a picky eater as is, he never liked any dog treat. So our trainer told us to try cheese. So we got a Cheese Stick, Polly O Low Fat Mozz, and we slice it into about dime size pieces, and OH YES he learned it all with them. Sit, Down, Up, Come, Stay, Heel, Leave It, Release, Fetch and Sit Up Pretty.

Good luck with your training, it's a wonderful adventure.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I was rather embarrassed at Shrek's obedience class the other day, because several people gave me treats to entice him, and he wouldn't touch any of them. He was like: "Euwww







...those are for...dogs!"!!









The only treats he would accept were the dehydrated chicken pieces. At home, they get fresh chicken, or chicken livers, and dehydrated chicken, but their very favorite, most enticing treat is tiny cubes of sharp cheddar cheese. Shrek does love his pigs ears and munchy sticks, but those are more as "chewies" than training treats. Even Sylphide will do whatever asked for a cheese cube.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo goes nuts over the Bil-Jac liver treats.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker loves gooberlicious by bil-jac...they are kinda big so u would have to cut them up or break them..but very tasty. when he was a pup i used the same as sassy's mom..the training treats that look like teeny pork chops (and i even broke those up too)


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Sassy likes Great Choice Healthy Treats. They are 95% Fat Free and are chicken flavored. They look like flat sticks (almost like brown chewing gum sticks)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is true about too much of a good thing, I learned that the hard way...the poor little guy puked one night and all it was was treats...I felt like such a bad mommy.







I realized it is like candy for them...no matter how healthy they say it is, it isn't part of their diet. I actually took the pieces that I had already cut up and cut them even smaller...now I have a ton of crumbs and the treats are 1/2- 1/4 the size of his kibble.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar loves the Cheese Pup-Corn


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

cheerios! buttercup loves her cheerios! also small and easy to chomp down are gerber baby "veggie puffs" (sweet potato flavor rules here). when i was trying buttercup's (in)ability at agility, i would put a smidgen of peanut butter on my finger and make sure it got all over my finger in a light coat, that way, she would get a lick and not focus on getting it all off my finger at once. i also used the beech nut chicken dices (messy, though lol) and sometimes, like MomtwoMaltMuffins said, just the smell was enough to make them happy. 

needless to say, buttercup's (in)ability at agility didnt last very long. she really, truly thought she discovered a whole new world when it came to jumping thru the tire or over the bar. she'd simply go AROUND it and look at me as if to say "holy COW! did you even KNOW that you can just go AROUND it? i dont have to jump OVER it AFTER ALL!!!! i can go AROUND IT and get right HERE...to the VERY SAME SPOT...by just going AROUND IT!!! we MUST go tell all the others! i bet they dont know this!!!" 

ann marie and the "i AM bright and i'm pretty TOO!" buttercup


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

Rolley didnt really like the cheerios, I bought this chicken flavored treat thats like the texture of the liver ones.. i forgot what its called, but hopefully he'll like that better, I think he likes chicken better thna liver.

I also tried some tiny carrot bits that I cut up for him. At first he just took the piece and would throw it around and play with it. Than after a couple of times he started eating it.. Im not sure if he's crazy about it, but he likes them.. i think.. anywho he eats it, so I figured it a good healthy treat for after he goes potty in the right place.


----------



## Ivy's Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

> Toby and Wally would chew their arm off to get to the dehydrated chicken breast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My little Ivy (4 1/2 lbs @ 3 years) loved the dehydrated chicken breast too. I would normally give it to her when leaving so she would have something to take her mind off me leaving. One day, thank God, I didn't leave right away and she took her treat as usual and jumped on her ottoman to enjoy, but a few seconds later she was gagging and in distress - I picked her up out of concern and pryed open her mouth only to my horror to see a chunk lodged deep in her throat. It took a few tries but I managed to use my fingers to get the piece out. Needless to say, I tossed the dehydrated chicken breast into the trash and I now make sure I am in the room when giving treats.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

When Codi and I were at obedience classes, I found that he often would get bored with the treat, so I had to take a variety with me. I also had to make sure they were small pieces because it takes him forever to chew something, ... the class would be on to the next lesson before he was done eating. I also tried to use things that were pretty soft and easy to tear... cooked chicken breast, cheese, Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Dog Food Roll (Lamb Flavor), like I said, soft, easy to break into small pieces and had a good smell to it. He loves Cheerios, and dehydrated chicken but it takes him forever to chew.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine are picky with treats also! They do love real meat treats (I think you can do a google search) but they are tiny tiny shreds of 100% real meat from new zealand in either lamb, beef, or venison, they love freeze dried turkey liver from nature's variety, and yogurt drops in vanilla! Occasionaly I will cut up a natural balance food roll in tiny bits and its great for training.


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=4422:attachment]
My babies like chicken breast for treats. I just get the canned chicken breast from Sam's, the same thing I use to make our chicken salad. They usually get two cans divided between all 11. 
The other things they really like are Original Milkbones. The Original Milkbones are the little round ones that look like piggies in a blank. They like the regular Milkbones but aren't crazy over them. I also give them these tiny little milkbones that I get from the Pet Pantry in Bixby, Ok., where I also get the highest quality dry kibble I have ever found. They make it themselves and deliver it to my door. I am really picky about what they eat. I probably get every D-- Magazine there is and one of them, The Whole Dog Journal,(oops! I used that D-- word) does a comparison of many. many different brands. They also print a list of what they consider of ingredients you should avoid and the ones they rank the best. I put the list of Scott's,The Pet Pantry's owner, ingredients next to the one they published and was thrilled to find Scott's was ever better than what they listed. These little milkbones are a prefect sizes for my tiny ones, too. 
I doubt all this will help when you are at training but overall it might.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Cheerios and Solid Gold Tiny tots are my gang's favorites. Sugar won her puppy class recall contest by coming after that cheerio in my hand.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CHEESE!! Snowy loves cheese


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

When I started clicker training Indy I bought the clicker set and they had treats too so I ordered them. Now they are Indy's favorite treats and they are low in calories and are dry and do not crumble in your pocket while you are training them. They are called Charlie Bear treats and as I said he loves them. He goes to the cabinet we keep them in when he has done something he thinks deserves a treat







Now I get them through Petedge when I order my other things, they also have them at Petsmart...Indy likes the liver flavor ones. They are great for training as well as an all around treat. Indy also loves cheese and Cheerio's, but we don't use them for training...just as a treat


----------

